# Early American flyer tank ??????



## Arrington (Aug 12, 2013)

Trying to see if this bicycle may have came with a tank?  I am wanting to put one on it.  What company's would i need to look for that would fit it?  Rollfast, Harris ??   Does anyone have one?


----------



## Arrington (Aug 12, 2013)

Also, does anyone know the info about this serial #


----------



## Arrington (Aug 12, 2013)

First letter looks to be a "C"


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 12, 2013)

as far as I know American FLyer is a Chicago Cycle Supply badge, so it may not help you much. they carried bikes from many makers.
all I can do for you is confirm it's not a Huffman.


----------



## Arrington (Aug 12, 2013)

C26834 is serial number.  Can we determine year? And manufacture?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 12, 2013)

It's a Snyder built Harris distributed bike early 30's. This bike is close and there is a picture of a similar badge possibly a little earlier. What is the outside diameter of the rims?


----------



## Arrington (Aug 13, 2013)

Rim size 28


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes the tires would be 28 x 1.5". Your seat is very nice but closer to 1940 maybe you could work out a trade with someone.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 13, 2013)

Rusty, your tank opening is different than what he is needing...


----------



## Arrington (Aug 13, 2013)

I have came up with correct seat.   Now I just need everything else. LOL I can use patina or used items, I don't need mint pieces.


----------

